# No Garage, no room inside - where do you keep your bikes



## thedago

living in a condo has serious drawbacks- we have little storage and no garage. Looking for ideas on how folks store their bikes outside that helps protect from elements and theft.. 

ideally not anything too big as there are limits on what we can place on our patio by the awesome association..

searched for sheds online, just wondering what works for people


----------



## ziscwg

I would not leave a bike visible on the patio. It says to thieves," Hey, come and get me"

I think Rubbermaid has a huge selection of various types of sheds.

However, I would want something as secure as possible. So, I would even consider something custom. Something that will fit your bike, lock up, and can be attached to the patio/balcony somehow. 

I have a garage and still have my bikes secured to the rafters. Sure a creative thief could cut the rafter to get the bike, but most don't bring a "SawsAll" with them. Oh, and never mind the 240 V, 40 AMP line that runs on top that's kind of hard to see. That would be a shocker to the thief.


----------



## climbinthebigring

hang them on the living room wall, or some other wall. I would never keep my bikes outside even in a shed. to much moisture.


----------



## btompkins0112

climbinthebigring said:


> hang them on the living room wall, or some other wall. I would never keep my bikes outside even in a shed. to much moisture.


This ^^

The more wall space you fill up with nice bike the less crap your wife/girlfriend will by to put on the wall.


----------



## looigi

Yeah. My wife and I keep our bikes in the house, in my home office specifically. Unless your condo is microscopic there should be room...behind the couch, on the wall over the couch, hanging from the ceiling over a bed, etc...


----------



## Dereck

Wall ornaments sound like your bikes' fate. We're in our first condo and were keeping our two 'shopping bikes' in the building garage - until my singlespeed was stolen by either a contractor - our guess due to what we saw while the bike was there and the nature of the cutter used on our hefty cable lock - or by a street joe who somehow got into the garage, ignored several unsecured bikes and was carrying a big cable cutter - the building developer's version, as all his workers are s-o-o honest.

A view whuch may have changed after several thousands of bux' worth of his company's tools went missing.

We now live with four bikes in our third bedroom - my hobby workshop - and one in a wider corridor. One neighbour declared he was keeping his bike on his fourth floor balcony, regardless of what "The Association" thinks. It's a pain, made worse by the knowledge that these low income building garbage will be around for another year.

If you can have a locked shed, that is about as good as it will get, I suspect, unless there's some neat and preferably artistic wallhanging in your future.

D


----------



## smoothie7

My vote goes to keeping them inside if its a possibility. Keeps them out of the elements and safer


----------



## velodog

Here's one way to store indoors

XPORT Bikes Aloft 2 Storage Rack - Indoor Storage

And here's a page of other ways to do the same

Find Indoor Bike Storage: The Best Indoor Bike Storage From Performance Bike

Or you may be able to use these as ideas to make something yourself.


----------



## Peanya

I don't really have room inside either, yet I keep mine in the entry way.


----------



## thedago

yeah, i know indoor is ideal, but it is not an option either at our house.. wish it was


----------



## Brazos

Sounds like it is time to move to a bigger place. Not an insult or anything just if you are so packed with stuff you have no way to squeeze a bike in somewhere then I am sure there are other reasons for a bigger place. Take all this with a grain of salt as I am not standing in your condo and have first hand experience about your situation.


----------



## mikeyp.1

If you have a walk in closet a bike may sit in the very back without taking much space-I do this-if you have a big tv say 65-70 inch a bike may sit behind it and be unseen-I do this-if you remove the wheels maybe under the bed-haven't done this yet.


----------



## thedago

dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


----------



## Touch0Gray

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


you must have a wife........ who doesn't like bikes....assert yourself, or move to a house with a heated basement/garage/shed........



edit: one of my bikes has it's own bedroom.....a nice one too

another gets to sleep in our room.....bikes don't shed and they NEVER get on the bed (by themselves at least)


----------



## DesnaePhoto

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


Hmmm, sounds like there needs to be some serious dialogue happening at your place if the significant other is preventing the bikes from coming inside. 

My bike gear is throughout my 1BR apt. 'Where will the bikes (and trainer for winter) be' was priority #2 in my apt search. Was also my top concern at my new teaching position 'where will I park my bicycle?' (


----------



## TimV

There are some things in life that are worth asserting yourself, despite the consequences. A hobby (lifestyle) you are passionate about is one of them. I honestly encourage you to do this. You might be surprised at the outcome.

When we lived in a small condo, I only had one road bike and I tucked it behind the door of our bathroom. My MTBs were stored in my dads garage. I did not ride those regularly as we lived in the city (SF).


----------



## walrus

I'm moving to a two car garage with an attached 3 bedroom house in two weeks, but for the last few months I've kept my bike stored in the master bathroom.


----------



## OldZaskar

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


Oh there are options... plenty of options. You're going to have to explain ^ that ^ if you expect valid solutions to your storage dilemma.


----------



## Elfstone

I'm in a three bedroom house with two car garage. I have two road bikes, one in the master bedroom and one in the master bedroom's walk-in closet for the winter. I am likewise married with two kids and my family understands the need to keep my bikes in the house.

Peace


----------



## e34john

I have a Euro King bedset, but I have a full size mattress. Bike sleeps next to me.


----------



## MMinSC

12x16 building
Heated and AC
Insulated and drywall
1/2 vinyl and 1/2 carpet flooring
Cable TV and WiFi
Surround sound/VCR/DVD/32inch flat screen
Full 8'x3' workbench


----------



## Winters

thedago,

Your bike will fit underneath your mattress .. you may have to raise the mattress some. that's easy.
.... Plan it out, make some drawings, ... Take a trip to Lowes or Home Depot 
or just get a big piece of cardboard and slide the bike under the bed.


----------



## heathb

You have to have your priorities straight in life and one of those top priorities is staying physically fit. 

I'm lucky in that I have a basement which is basically been turned into a bike shop, but I still keep three bikes upstairs also. 

Get rid of stuff. Most people need very little and the less stuff you have the easier it is to move when you have to. Since bikes are lightweight and easily moved you can justify owning them. 

However if you have heavy hard to move furniture and other stuff I consider crap then get rid of them and make room for your bike(s). What's more important, your health or your decor?

The wall racks are probably the best option for those that don't want their bikes sitting on the carpet. 

I don't know that I would build a shed just to store a bike, that to me seems wasteful of building materials and money.


----------



## Rogus

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


Maybe it's him that doesn't want it inside the house. Funny how someone asking for advice for OUTSIDE options gets told he's supposed to do it a certain way he says he can't or doesn't want to do.


----------



## twistedxtian

I used to have a piece of plywood next to the railing (cut and painted so it didn't look like an eyesore, it worked well to keep prying eyes at bay, and so my little dog could play on the balcony and I didn't have to worry about it falling between the bars), and then I stored my bike in a soft bike bag. It kept it protected from the elements, and I locked the bag and bike to the railing.


----------



## edhchoe




----------



## Mr. Versatile

Maybe an option would be to rent a storage compartment at one of those storage places. Even the smallest one would accommodate way more than a few bikes, so if you're crowded you might be able to move some other stuff there. Depending on where you live consider asking a neighbor if you could store the bike(s) in his garage. I looked in the classified ads & rented a garage to store a car in for the winter.


----------



## Anthony3

In my bed with me..... Is where I keep my bikes ALWAYS because they are safer that way.


----------



## BostonG

I'm in a 3 bed condo too. 3rd floor of a 3 story brownstone walk up (penthouse baby – livin’ the dream) - so it's a small association. We use the 3rd bed as an office/work out area (treadmill and bike trainer) and I keep a pair of dumbbells in my closet. 

My honey doesn’t want the bike in the place all the time so I am relegated to hauling it up and down the steps a couple times/week when I want to use the trainer – not a big deal though. We are lucky enough to have some decent storage space (not much but I’m happy with what I got) so I have room for my bikes but I didn’t at one point. I cleared out a bunch of stuff from storage (why did I have that old rug there anyway?) and voila…space! 

For you, here are my brilliant solutions:

1)	Clear some stuff out of storage so you have room or get creative with the room you have – maybe hang the bike on the wall in the storage space.
2)	If you have a friend or family nearby who has space, maybe ask him…would be a really good friend though because he’d have to give you access anytime, which probably means a key - not really realistic on second thought so scratch this.
3)	Maybe you can scope out other people’s storage spaces that are near yours and if they have room, either ask them to use it or rent a small piece of their space?
4)	Ask your association if there is any space you can rent. 

I’m in a building with only 4 units and 3 of the units have kids that are our son’s age (the other is a garden apt and a pediatrician lives there – so we get free advice!) so we’re all friendly, get along well and cooperate. If you have a fellow condo owner like that, you may be able to work something out.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM

A bicycle hanging on an empty wall with nothing stacked around it actually looks pretty nice in my opinion. 

Sounds like the the lady of the house needs some convincing....


----------



## looigi

Sounds like there is something/someone else in the house that's taking up too much space, either literally or figuratively.


----------



## mogarbage

Living in Boston, my friends and i know all too well about confined spaces.
What we do is use double wheeled garment racks, and hang them by the saddle.
I couldnt tell you if this has adverse effects on the seatpost/rails, but it works.











Double Rail Salesman's Rack


----------



## jspharmd

I love it! 

Two pages of responses and only one real response to the question of outside storage in a condo setting. I have to say that I've moved three times in the last four years. Each move included an evaluation of bike storage space. Each move included more space for my bikes. First, was spare bedroom, second was garage for bikes, third was two vs three car garage for bike storage with both cars inside. 

To the OP, sorry for the lack of responses, but it seems everyone does not think like you. Storing a bike outside is not an option for most.


----------



## minutemaidman

Theres ALWAYS room for bikes inside. And there are hundreds of methods to store or stage them. I cant believe you would consider storing a bike outside. You must not use it on a trainer either. You can start by checking this guy out, or just go to your local Home Depot and look around, or IKEA etc etc etc. Inside not outside. Show some respect to your bike.


----------



## pepo

create your own furniture wuere you can use the bike a centerpiece and not an obstacle. use it a a xmass tree and put decorations on it


----------



## den bakker

probably the cheapest solution is something along this: https://www.campshop.nl/shop/camper...ietsendrager/fietshoes/?id=2229&page=1&view=5
I use a similar thing on the commuter and it works fine. not like having it indoor but it keeps it dry. it's then locked to the drain pipe in my case and there's a lock on the bike as well.


----------



## mtnroadie

hang them from the ceiling, there are plenty of options out there ... prostor bike lift and many more.


----------



## Anthony3

looigi said:


> Sounds like there is something/someone else in the house that's taking up too much space, either literally or figuratively.


Nice logic.


----------



## Hooben

Bikes are priority 'round here. I hang mine from a hook right at the foot of my bed.


----------



## tihsepa

Store your wife outside. Move the bike inside so she dosent fawk it up.


----------



## B05

I don't have a huge room and I have a 2 bike rack. I'll try to build it this weekend.


----------



## PlatyPius

Buy an old School Bus. Park it in the drive. Cover the windows with wire mesh and install an alarm on it. Build bike racks inside. Done.

Since you have an "ASSociation", you need to ask them about outdoor buildings, not us. Most places have a company or two who custom-build storage sheds and can therefore accommodate any asinine demands by your ASSociation." (Can you tell I don't like a group of bitter busy-bodies telling me what I can do on my own property?)

Me, I'd put the wife outside before the bikes.


----------



## jlandry

I don't get the "too much moisture" in a shed thing. It's a bike gosh darnit! I'd buy a secure rubbermaid shed and make sure it's properly locked.


----------



## PlatyPius

jlandry said:


> I don't get the "too much moisture" in a shed thing. It's a bike gosh darnit! I'd buy a secure rubbermaid shed and make sure it's properly locked.


It really depends. If one doesn't ride over the winter, they can open the shed/garage to find a bike with rust blossoming all over it. It happened to my Cinelli. My wife "made" me keep it in the garage. Over the winter the chain rusted solid, the bolts on the brakes, stem, derailleurs, etc started rusting. At the time, I didn't think I'd be better off without her (I later learned that I was wrong), so I opened a bike shop so I'd have a place to store my bikes.

The important lesson here is: Wives (and probably husbands too, although I wouldn't know) are fickle and may change their minds/allegiances at any time. A bike is always faithful.


----------



## rbart4506

We live in a condo townhome, we do have a basement, but also have 8 bike between the two of us...

So we keep the main rides in the living room, 2 are hanging on a vertical 2 bike hanger in the dining room. 2 are on the trainers for the winter down in the basement rec room and the last 2 are in the workshop/maintenance area of the basement...

Currently the rollers are set up in the front hall permanently....Gives us a nice view out the front door when doing a workout...

hehehehehehe...It's great being married to a fellow racer


----------



## Dumbod

*Bikes as Art*

Granted, our ceilings are probably higher than yours but Cycloc makes a great solution.


----------



## OldZaskar

^ That ^ looks really nice - as much art as storage.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Those look nice. Seems to be very spendy, tho.


----------



## FNGRIDER

It is not an option, sounds like an excuse. If there is a will there is a way. I have the worlds smallest apartments, 10x10 On one wall I have two bikes on the wall, bike tools, a small fridge, microwave toaster oven and hot plate. the next a cradenza, small drawers, printer, 32in flat screen, 2 rc cars, 2 rc helicopters and the next a single bed, small make shift closet. 

There is always an option, what your are really saying is that you or your significant other don't want the bikes in the Condo. Put them on the balcony and be done with it.

"What we really have here is a lack of communication!":mad2:


----------



## rose.johnp

*Mobile Storage*



thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


When I lived in a condo, I actually went out and bought an old / cheap cargo van and locked my bikes up in there. It was pretty sweet actually, I was able to keep my tools, bike stand, riding gear and bikes all in a cargo van parked in the corner of the parking lot. Not an option for everyone, but it worked for me at the time. I sold the van when I moved to a bigger place.


----------



## Deering

Hey thedago, you mention that having the bike indoors is not an option, but what are the reasons? Is it that it gets too cluttered, your bikes are to dirty or? Also, did you just move in the condo or where have you been keeping the bikes so far?

With the condo, do you have a designated parking spot in a carport? If so, is there enough room to put a storage shed large enough for your bike in the carport and still park the car? If the home owners association is okay with that, then you may be stuck getting a shed for your carport, but make sure it is lockable and you can secure it as well. 

Sorry not much help.


----------



## SuperSlow

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Just like this


----------



## B05

I live in a box.

My room is estimated 15 feet x 9 feet

and I still found a way of putting my babies in:


----------



## little_shoe

I have a great set up in my current apartment. Walk in turn right and there are all my bikes. They look nice on the wall and are definately balanced by the cycling posters on the opposite wall. 

Highly recommend the Sports Solutions BUA Aluminum floor-to-ceiling rack since it worked great when I lived in a smaller apartment since I could have the bikes to the right of the tv.


----------



## PCMarcelino

Dumbod said:


> ...Cycloc makes a great solution.


Dude, that is fawking joocy!

I've never seen bikes stored nor presented in such an elegant fashion.

Repped!


----------



## c-lo

I have this with four bikes on it in my front room in my town house. we are setting the room up like a loft.

Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance


----------



## DaveG

*indoor bikes??*



thedago said:


> living in a condo has serious drawbacks- we have little storage and no garage. Looking for ideas on how folks store their bikes outside that helps protect from elements and theft..
> 
> ideally not anything too big as there are limits on what we can place on our patio by the awesome association..
> 
> searched for sheds online, just wondering what works for people


I don't get all this talk about keepoing bikes indoor vice a garage or similar. I mean you do RIDE them outdoors don't you?


----------



## jdp211

two of my bikes live in my bedroom and a third in my living room


----------



## lardo

i hang my bikes on the wall. SAves a lot of space. You can buy bike rack wall mounts at lowes or home depot. they're only a few bucks and they can indirectly work as a bike repair stand.


----------



## Sheepo

I keep my bikes in my bedroom and my Ole lady deals with it. 

When we move in together ill probably hang them from the ceiling.


----------



## mattsavage

I live in a 1000sqft loft, no onsite storage, no garage. So, I rent a storage unit up the street in a warehouse, $120mo, 10'x12' to keep the bikes I'm not currently riding, as well as all the spare parts, tools, workstand. It was intended to be my shop of sorts, but is slowly being encroached by my girlfriends shoe collection... she's a footwear designer, I forgive her...

In the meantime, I use one of those Topeak floor-ceiling stands for the bikes we currently ride.









I still don't understand why in a 3 room place bikes inside aren't an option...?


----------



## designparadise

you can put it outside but i hear it's easy to steal bikes :/


----------



## RobertSaget

This thread is insane. 

I'm in a similar predicament, not a ton of places to store a bike in our apartment. And we've tried, in fact, I just got done mounting it to the ceiling, but it's not going to work well. Makes the bedroom feel incredible small. Rest of the apartment is not well laid out in terms of construction (it either blocks the window, door will smash it or will remove seating areas). The final area is possible on the patio, so I've been searching for places to store outside.

Before I go on a little mini-rant, I may have found an (actual) solution for you, if you're still looking after...2 years... @thedago: the YardStash II on Amazon: Amazon.com: YardStash II: Outdoor Bike Storage, Garden Storage and Pool Storage: Home Improvement . If you look through the reviews, some people have beefed it up through silicon sprays and what-not. I may end using this on the side of the apt and do the same. There are some other solutions out there like iron/metal sheds built exclusively for bike storage, but they tend to be in the $400+ range (although pretty nice).

As for the rest of you saying to "assert yourself" and making disparaging comments towards wives: Shame on you. (Unless I'm missing another thread with more info) You have no clue of the true reason why there's no space in this person's home, and to assume it's because he has no (functional, not totalitarian) control of his home is such a insane conclusion it borders on delusional. There are other comments in here that are not nearly at the level of "assert yourself" but to suggest that someone move to fit a bike in their apartment is also a little wacky; does anyone in this thread understand how expensive (money and time-wise) it is do that? Ugh. Well, now the next five minutes of my day are ruined. Thankfully, it's five minutes and now I'll be going back to being productive outside the internet.


----------



## wgscott

Some people just think their bikes, dogs, stereo and 100 gallon reef tanks are more important than furniture.

Fortunately I was able to find a wife who also thinks this way.


----------



## Red90

I also hang my bike on the wall with just some brackets from home depot. It's still somewhat intrusive, but the best I can do so far.

I'm wondering if anyone has seen any kind of bracket/pully system that would hang a bike from the ceiling, but lay it flat on the ceiling. This would get it completely out of the way.


----------



## spdntrxi

I have 4 bikes in the house, one in the garage. 2 of the 4 in da house might make it to the garage, but I doubt the road bikes will ever be anywhere but the house. You gotta make room.


----------



## kookieCANADA

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10061095325/" title="a by kookieCanada, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/10061095325_db341b8dee.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="a"></a>

Live in a condo too...


----------



## Donn12

I think there is always room in the house as 
long as you don't ask first


----------



## spdntrxi

kookieCANADA said:


> Live in a condo too...


which one is that.. look like it can hold 4 bikes..


----------



## kookieCANADA

spdntrxi said:


> which one is that.. look like it can hold 4 bikes..


*Delta Botticelli Bike Storage Rack*

Yes, designed to hold 4 bikes.

After assembling it, it kinda feels flimsy and you think it will tip over. I have had it for over a year now and so far it seems to hold 3 bikes.

Even when I take out the bottom two bikes and leave the one up top, it holds it up there.

Haven't tried a really heavy bike (say 30lbs) on the top and nothing on the bottom.


----------



## Favorit

Red90 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has seen any kind of bracket/pully system that would hang a bike from the ceiling, but lay it flat on the ceiling. This would get it completely out of the way.


This is something I've often thought of too; perhaps something with coil or gas springs (like in a car trunk).


----------



## Dave Cutter

Available for $40 at Harbor Freight Tools (or on-line). Store up to six bikes within only four feet of space with mobile bike storage rack.





​


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I'm lucky I guess...but I'd never keep my bikes "outside". I keep them in the garage most the time. We live in Utah and while it did get cold, it doesn't get humid. I hang the bikes from the ceiling (7 of them) using the pulley systems from the hardware store. 

We're fortunate enough to have a big garage that also has really high ceilings, as well as plenty of room inside if I ever did want to bring them in.


----------



## Touch0Gray

kookieCANADA said:


> *Delta Botticelli Bike Storage Rack*
> 
> Yes, designed to hold 4 bikes.
> 
> After assembling it, it kinda feels flimsy and you think it will tip over. I have had it for over a year now and so far it seems to hold 3 bikes.
> 
> Even when I take out the bottom two bikes and leave the one up top, it holds it up there.
> 
> Haven't tried a really heavy bike (say 30lbs) on the top and nothing on the bottom.



why would you put the heaviest bike on top???????


----------



## mattsavage

Touch0Gray said:


> why would you put the heaviest bike on top???????


To see what happens (or doesn't happen)...


----------



## ParadigmDawg

I hang all 4 of my bikes, by the nose of the saddle, from the garage ceiling with $1 hooks. I live in Texas so not bad winters but plenty of humidity. I have done this for years and never had an issue. I do ride year round so maybe that makes some difference. I think I missed about 9 days all last year.


----------



## kookieCANADA

mattsavage said:


> To see what happens (or doesn't happen)...


Right...just to test the bike stand out.

When you see this particular bike stand, it looks like it's not stable because of it's base.

But for $120 and can hold 4 bikes, gave it a shot.


----------



## Guest

build a shed the size of a bicycle with a solid locking mechanism. Unlock, lift the top and then lay down the front and remove the bike.. Water proof. Option one and the next option is to keep it in the house. A nice bicycle looks good in a home. People look at the bike and then they look at your lean frame and quickly realize you take pride in yourself and your gear.


----------



## Lelandjt

I have 3 bikes hanging nose to tail against the wall where my vaulted living room ceiling drops down to the flat kitchen ceiling. 650sqft condo


----------



## Rokh Hard

im fabricating 3 of these. by far the coolest and most effective indoor wall racks ive seen. 

View attachment 305059


----------



## tvad

^Nice idea!


----------



## craiger_ny

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


I think you'd be out on parole in 20-25 years tops. I'm not sure how old you are but it's just something to think about in regards to how much time you are willing to invest in one versus the other.

Think about how long it's been since you posted this. Just sayin'


----------



## cale262

Lots of room in the shower for one more bike...and it's always clean.


----------



## Rokh Hard

btw.....congratulations....you have all done a GREAT service for the high end bike thieves who monitor this forum and thread.....as now they know exactly where to find you ride. time, is money.


----------



## hernluis

I have a four bike rack, the one that you can hang a bike on either side and then two on top. I have eight bikes on this. its for four but the road bike top tobe slides nicely to the middle of the rack and then I hang another bike on the top tube support. it does make it a pain to get the inside bike out because the outer bike needs to come off also. mtb on the bottom, road bikes on top. helps if the bikes are oriented in opposite directions to handle bars don't collide. no issues with scratching. all bikes rest on padded pipe insulation.


----------



## robt57

Rokh Hard said:


> btw.....congratulations....you have all done a GREAT service for the high end bike thieves who monitor this forum and thread.....as now they know exactly where to find you ride. time, is money.


Yeah, all my comments about my bikes form a guy in Portland, OR. That ought to narrow down the location for them/him/her. 

If they do happen to find my house internet posts or not, I don't think they will appreciate the two 100+ lb 32" high at the shoulder canines that hold down the fort while I am out on rides. Or the multitudes of barking neighbors dogs when anyone even gets out of a car on this long easy to get trapped on dead end dirt road... yep, last house on the left...


----------



## Rokh Hard

robt57 said:


> Yeah, all my comments about my bikes form a guy in Portland, OR. That ought to narrow down the location for them/him/her.
> 
> If they do happen to find my house internet posts or not, I don't think they will appreciate the two 100+ lb 32" high at the shoulder canines that hold down the fort while I am out on rides. Or the multitudes of barking neighbors dogs when anyone even gets out of a car on this long easy to get trapped on dead end dirt road... yep, last house on the left...


thanks for the info....you are surely a stud.

Bicycle thieves in Socal Stealing hi end bikes, please see pics and repost- Mtbr.com

Tour de theft targets high-end racing bikes - latimes

Bicycle Theft Ring Targeted High-End Bikes on Craigslist, Used Facebook For Personal Info | L.A. Weekly

High-end bike theft ring busted in LA | abc7.com

in short....guns, knives, dogs or ex wifes are no match for thieves who want what you have, have done their homework and will go to any lengths to get what you got. thinking anything else....well....please meet Dr. Darwin.


----------



## Rokh Hard

.....wow....total radio silence since my last post on this thread....i feel like that cop on the freeway that everyone is scared to pass....powertrippin man.


just in case you were thinking of trying to sneek passed me....here.....yahgo....enjoy....


Police renew appeal for cyclists to protect personal information on ride-sharing sites - Cycling Weekly


----------



## wim

Rokh Hard said:


> just in case you were thinking of trying to sneek passed me....here.....yahgo....enjoy....


No one is trying to sneek passed you. Relax, life is full of risks.


----------



## n2deep

Rokh Hard said:


> .....wow....total radio silence since my last post on this thread....i feel like that cop on the freeway that everyone is scared to pass....powertrippin man.
> 
> 
> just in case you were thinking of trying to sneek passed me....here.....yahgo....enjoy...


Maybe everyone is just a little tired of the normal drivel or they forgot that snappy response to that life altering question of "What color seat will match my frame" Best Wishes..


----------



## Rokh Hard

n2deep said:


> Maybe everyone is just a little tired of the normal drivel or they forgot that snappy response to that life altering question of "What color seat will match my frame" Best Wishes..



oh....i thought the majik question was "what color bar tape"..... regardless, you may rest at ease as all the Chaos of the Question has been removed for your homogenized living pleasure....the answer is as follows...(isnt it nice to not have to concern yourself with these things?)


Obey the Rules - #8


have a wonderful morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard

wim said:


> No one is trying to sneek passed you. Relax, life is full of risks.


giddyup, cowboy! :thumbsup:


----------



## n2deep

Rokh Hard said:


> oh....i thought the majik question was "what color bar tape"..... regardless, you may rest at ease as all the Chaos of the Question has been removed for your homogenized living pleasure....the answer is as follows...(isnt it nice to not have to concern yourself with these things?)
> 
> 
> Obey the Rules - #8
> 
> 
> have a wonderful morning. :thumbsup:


Have you read #43 and #72? :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard

n2deep said:


> Have you read #43 and #72? :thumbsup:



it makes me happy in my heart to know that you follow the Rules and are using them in your daily life. yet another one saved from mediocrity. keep up the good work, son. :thumbsup:


----------



## myhui

Rule #999999:

I don't use bar tape.


----------



## Rokh Hard

myhui said:


> Rule #999999:
> 
> I don't use bar tape.



Rule #666 - Daddy Sniveling Grommets As Needed.


----------



## mapeiboy

thedago said:


> dont get me wrong- there is room inside, its a 3 bedroom with lots of space...it is however, not an option


There is always an option : you and your bike in bed while the wife sleeps on the floor .


----------



## myhui

mapeiboy said:


> There is always an option : you and your bike in bed while the wife sleeps on the floor .


And you can * your wife while she's on the floor.



"hawtness!"


----------



## ibericb

Fireplace optional.


----------



## tvad

I have a friend who keeps his road bike in his living room on a stand like a piece of sculpture. He keeps it pristinely clean, as if it had just been built. 

Frankly, it's a little scary.


----------



## mapeiboy

tihsepa said:


> Store your wife outside. Move the bike inside so she dosent fawk it up.


+1 . Best advice . :thumbsup:


----------



## quikrick1

tvad said:


> I have a friend who keeps his road bike in his living room on a stand like a piece of sculpture. He keeps it pristinely clean, as if it had just been built.
> 
> Frankly, it's a little scary.


Scary?


----------



## jnbrown

A friend of mine has over 100 bikes inside his house mostly hanging from the walls.
They are mostly old vintage steel bikes.
His living room walls are covered with old Campy cranksets and shelves full of Campy brakes.
Its kind of like a bike museum but he lives there and lets very few people see what is inside.


----------



## majbuzz

quikrick1 said:


> Scary?


Yep, that cat is up to something sketchy. Staring in to the darkness probably planning your demise. Nice bike though.


----------



## ibericb

tvad said:


> I have a friend who keeps his road bike in his living room on a stand *like a piece of sculpture*. He keeps it pristinely clean, as if it had just been built.
> 
> Frankly, it's a little *scary*.


Not an art lover?


----------

